# Atwood Furnace Squealing Noise



## geofferyh (Feb 8, 2011)

My Atwood 8535 IV furnace is making an intermittent squealing noise, blower rotation actually seems quiet, it is more like a high pitched vibration as versus rotation noise.  This high pitched squeal typically occurs shortly after the blower start running, or sometimes after it has run for awhile.  The longer the blower is running the more likely the squealing is to stop.  This is why I have pretty much eliminated blower motor rotation as the source.  I can't see anything in the fan blades and I have a mud dubber screen on the exhaust.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated before I start taking things apart.


----------



## wilson612000 (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: Atwood Furnace Squealing Noise

the fix is to take out the motor and lube it  ...I have tried to spray lub in and so far never had 
any luck but it is a on going problem with the small motors


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: Atwood Furnace Squealing Noise

Yes, it is the motor bearings. Not too sure about being able to re-lube them...seems to me they are sealed.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: Atwood Furnace Squealing Noise

I actually just looked at a furnace motor.  There are no exposed bearings.  You will have to replace the motor.


----------

